# Luther on temptation to blasphemy



## py3ak (May 23, 2008)

I know that Luther deals with the temptation to blaspheme God in his commentary on Galatians. Does anyone know more or less where in the commentary he does so?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 23, 2008)

Don't know exactly, but this is interesting:



> VERSE 20. And the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the
> faith of the Son of God.
> 
> Paul does not deny the fact that he is living in the flesh. He performs the
> ...



From Commentary on Chapter 2


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 23, 2008)

*Not what you're looking for...but interesting*



> “If thou couldst rightly consider the incomparable price, thou shouldst hold as accursed all those ceremonies, vows, works, and merits before grace and after, and throw them all down to hell. For it is a horrible blasphemy to imagine that there is any work whereby thou shouldst presume to pacify God, since thou seest that there is nothing which is able to pacify Him but his inestimable price, even the death and the blood of the Son of God, one drop whereof is more precious than the whole world.”



- Martin Luther, Commentary on Galatians (Grand Rapids, MI: Kregel Classics, 1979), 95.


----------



## py3ak (May 24, 2008)

Yes, there are some good quotes (and an interesting discussion on distinguishing law and gospel) that turn up when you hunt for "blasphemy". But I'm not finding any treatment of the temptation to blasphemy. Maybe it is not in the commentary on Galatians? Does anyone know? Did anyone else address this temptation?


----------

